# Viral screening and Genetic test for labs



## Anna20162016 (Jul 13, 2016)

I'm doing an egg share and the clinic are looking for the donor to do 
first viral screening with her fertility AMH/AFC 
then Genetic testing ( this takes 4 - 6 weeks) 
then again do the viral screening mid cycle. 

it's costing 700 sterling per set of tests.  Can anyone recommend a LAB that will turn these tests around within a few weeks ? 

Has everyone just went with their clinic for these tests?  Can anyone give me advise on getting these test done faster so we can start sooner or cheaper?

thank you !


----------

